# Are you hoping that driverless cars will be so jerky that passengers will get nauseous and thus want human-driven cars?



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

https://www.vwvortex.com/news/vw-working-ways-keep-vomiting-autonomous-cars/


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

No, but some pax have told me other drivers had made them nauseous because of how they drove. 

I don’t think most of the public want autonomous vehicles right now, especially after Uber’s SDC killed a pedestrian.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Drive a B-Class Mercedes and you will feel that way.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Picked up two drunks guys around 8am one day. The one guy was making me nervous he said he just gets motion sickness when I asked him if he was going to puke. He's doing these crazy burps...anyway I drove super smooth and they got out without incident. I can guarantee any kind of sdc herky jerky would have had him covering that vehicle in a tremendous amount of puke. I'm sure the tesla owners won't mind....


----------



## Kevin.G (May 10, 2019)

Autonomous vehicles are inevitable. 

There are so many reasons that make this inevitability a great idea, here's one big one.... reduction of accidents on the highways. Most 'accidents' out there are caused by drivers' fear, error, distraction, complacency, road rage, fatigue, impatience, having a bad day, illness, to name just a few. Now tally up all the very bad drivers that we all see every day as well as those that choose to be criminal by driving under the influence. Every item I listed are reasons/causes for accidents and the huge amount of fatalities on our by-ways and highways.

Caveat.... ALL vehicles on ALL roadways will need to be autonomous to have a real impact on the number of accidents and fatalities on our roadways. 
Why? Simple... all moving vehicles will be in constant communication with all vehicles, moving or not.

Here is another big reason autonomous vehicles are a great idea.... no more vehicle ownership = lots of money in our pockets because there are no repairs, maintenance, gas, insurance or loan payments.... go ahead and figure it out, you will be shocked how much money will stay in your pockets.

Caveat... getting from place to place will be easy, use your phone to page a vehicle to your location, get in and go... of course there will be a fee, much like the way ride share apps right now. 

Here is another reason.... city to city commute times will be significantly shortened.
For instance, outside of the given 'rush hours' it will take about an hour to drive between Toronto and Hamilton and it can take 2 even 3 hours during the given rush hours... introduce 100% autonomous vehicles and that travel time outside of rush hours can be (very conservatively) reduced by half... so 30 mins, but this would be anytime of day. Yep that means I am speculating that all vehicles on the highways must be autonomous and will be travelling 2x faster that we do now.... who knows, it could be 3x faster.

What about city streets?... there are soooo many factors at play on city streets, animals, kids, cyclists, people 'J' walking and the list goes on. 
Well unlike you and me, the autonomous car has 360* 'eyes'. So it can 'see' everything that is happening simultaneously and will adjust accordingly.... perhaps the speed limits will be the same as they are now or they may be slower, but there will be no traffic jams as all cars know what all other cars are doing at all times thereby reducing those travel times too.

Of course there is a lot of speculation throughout my comment with one very clear exception.... autonomous vehicles are inevitable.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Kevin.G said:


> Autonomous vehicles are inevitable.
> 
> There are so many reasons that make this inevitability a great idea, here's one big one.... reduction of accidents on the highways. Most 'accidents' out there are caused by drivers' fear, error, distraction, complacency, road rage, fatigue, impatience, having a bad day, illness, to name just a few. Now tally up all the very bad drivers that we all see every day as well as those that choose to be criminal by driving under the influence. Every item I listed are reasons/causes for accidents and the huge amount of fatalities on our by-ways and highways.
> 
> ...


Maybe in one thousand years.


----------



## Kevin.G (May 10, 2019)

goneubering said:


> Maybe in one thousand years.


:laugh:

um... more like 20 or at most 30 years, sooner?? I don't know... but hey I'm just guessing based upon how fast we went from horse drawn carriages to space flight. And we are talking about cars where applicable technology changes happen almost every year.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Kevin.G said:


> :laugh:
> 
> um... more like 20 or at most 30 years, sooner?? I don't know... but hey I'm just guessing based upon how fast we went from horse drawn carriages to space flight. And we are talking about cars where applicable technology changes happen almost every year.


Maybe. Of course the Tomato was saying "right around the corner".


----------



## Kevin.G (May 10, 2019)

goneubering said:


> Maybe. Of course the Tomato was saying "right around the corner". :wink:


This is a non sequitur, what the hell is this "Tomato" thing? ?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Kevin.G said:


> This is a non sequitur, what the hell is this "Tomato" thing? ?


Are you new here?


----------



## Kevin.G (May 10, 2019)

goneubering said:


> Are you new here?


yes


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Kevin.G said:


> yes


We get lots of new posters who try to lecture about SDCs. Most of them are Tomato clones. He's the guy who desperately tried to convince us SDCs would be replacing Uber drivers in 2017 or something crazy like that.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Kevin.G said:


> Autonomous vehicles are inevitable.
> 
> There are so many reasons that make this inevitability a great idea, here's one big one.... reduction of accidents on the highways. Most 'accidents' out there are caused by drivers' fear, error, distraction, complacency, road rage, fatigue, impatience, having a bad day, illness, to name just a few. Now tally up all the very bad drivers that we all see every day as well as those that choose to be criminal by driving under the influence. Every item I listed are reasons/causes for accidents and the huge amount of fatalities on our by-ways and highways.
> 
> ...


Hype


----------



## Kevin.G (May 10, 2019)

goneubering said:


> We get lots of new posters who try to lecture about SDCs. Most of them are Tomato clones. He's the guy who desperately tried to convince us SDCs would be replacing Uber drivers in 2017 or something crazy like that.


:laugh:

Just like when people were "lecturing" about GPS for cars prior to 2005, and cell phones prior to 1984, right?

You would probably have had some disparaging remarks about them too.

Reality check....just because YOU are afraid of progress does not mean it will not happen. :thumbup:

not hatin', juss sayin'


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

jeanocelot said:


> https://www.vwvortex.com/news/vw-working-ways-keep-vomiting-autonomous-cars/


I'm mostly hoping robot taxis will replace ??Jerky LA Uber drivers ??


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

goneubering said:


> Maybe in one thousand years.


10 years, they just need pedestrians to stop walking in front of cars while looking at their phones.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Kevin.G said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Just like when people were "lecturing" about GPS for cars prior to 2005, and cell phones prior to 1984, right?
> 
> ...


You're already sounding more like the Tomato.


----------

